# Português brasileiro: "da" e "dá"



## Outsider

Mais uma pergunta sobre a pronúncia do português do Brasil. 
Só me interessa como pronunciam as duas palavras. Já sei que querem dizer coisas diferentes. Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Ha, tive de repetir três vezes cada uma num contexto. Nunca tinha parado para pensar.  
" Me dá essa caneta aí." "É da Joana..."


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

mmm...Não penso que eles soam o mesmo. O verbo 'Dar', quando conjugado = ele dá, a ênfase está no *á*.   Mas, o que faz sei. Tenho um acento canadense, provavelmente sôo diferente da gente em Brasil ou Portugal.


----------



## MariBR

Da mesma maneira...


----------



## NikaRasmussenWelling

MariBR said:
			
		

> Da mesma maneira...



Estou pesarosa.  Não tenho estado falado BP  durante dois anos.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu pronuncio ambos da mesma maneira, contudo, se a palavra seguinte começa por "a" eu junto o "da" com o "a": A caneta da Alessandra --> dAlessandra. E, também, quando a palavra começa por consoante e estou falando rápido, o "a" de "da" soa quase como um "a nulo". Excetuando estes casos, sempre pronuncio as duas palavras da mesma maneira.

O "a" de "dá" nunca muda nem "gruda" com outra palavra: Ele dá abraços à sua irmã. --> "dá" e "abraços" são pronunciados separadamente.


----------



## Outsider

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> E, também, quando a palavra começa por consoante e estou falando rápido, o "a" de "da" soa quase como um "a nulo". Excetuando estes casos, sempre pronuncio as duas palavras da mesma maneira.


Estou interessado neste comentário do Ronan. Mais alguém sente que pronuncia "da" com um "a neutro" em certas circunstâncias?

Além disso, duas pessoas responderam que havia outra outra diferença, mas infelizmente não explicaram qual era...


----------



## Vanda

Out, acho que nós todos falamos assim inconscientemente. Tanto, que quando li o Ronan é que me lembrei disso!


----------



## Outsider

E concorda com o Ronan que antes de vogal é o "a forte" que usam? Por exemplo, na frase "O horário é da uma às três", ou na expressão "em cima da hora"?


----------



## Vanda

Estou repetindo, como boba, o exemplo para me escutar. 
ok. ... "é da / uma às três".  Também: "da/ hora."


----------



## araceli

Olá:

Nao posso dizer porque só escrevo, nao falo com ninguém agora!
E nao me lembro como pronunciava...


----------



## Florzinha

Acho que pronuncio as duas palavras "da" mesma maneira na maioría das situações...tal vez tenha uma minuciosa diferença, com a palavra "dá." Por quê? Os estudantes de linguística podem explicar melhor, mas acho que se dê ênfase diferente em pronunciar "da" e "dá," deve ter algo a ver com o lugar/ordem da palavra na frase, não é? Ou será que é porque "dá" é imperativo...?

De qualquer forma, quando uma pessoa fala numa conversa normal, me parece que só se percebe a diferença por causa do contexto. Más quando escrevo as palavras numa frase sempre tenho que parar e pensar um instantinho. Mesmo com escrever "it" e "it's" em inglês....

Flor


----------



## moura

Pronuncio da com "a" neutro em frases como, por exemplo: "falava da tia e ela apareceu-lhe", "diz-me da tua história, aquilo que quiseres" ou "traz-me da mercearia um quilo de azeitonas"..


----------



## Outsider

A pergunta é sobre o português o Brasil, Moura. Já espreitou as respostas?


----------



## moura

ah, claro! Em português europeu essa dúvida não existiria. Vi as respostas, e o da = dà está à frente.


----------



## Brasileño

ronanpoirier said:
			
		

> Eu pronuncio ambos da mesma maneira, contudo, se a palavra seguinte começa por "a" eu junto o "da" com o "a": A caneta da Alessandra --> dAlessandra. E, também, quando a palavra começa por consoante e estou falando rápido, o "a" de "da" soa quase como um "a nulo". Excetuando estes casos, sempre pronuncio as duas palavras da mesma maneira.
> 
> O "a" de "dá" nunca muda nem "gruda" com outra palavra: Ele dá abraços à sua irmã. --> "dá" e "abraços" são pronunciados separadamente.


 
O Ronan foi muito feliz com a explicação. Concordo completamente com o que foi dito.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Outsider said:


> Mais alguém sente que pronuncia "da" com um "a neutro" em certas circunstâncias?



Some of Brazilian Portuguese pronunciations of _a_ in _da_ on Forvo sound schwa to me. For example: Cabo da Boa Esperança  (the first one), Aguiar da Beira , Praia da Marinha , Leonardo da Vinci .


----------



## meencantesp

Em vários contextos, sobretudo em fala rápida, o á que se pronúncia não é aberto, senão fechado. Pelo menos na fala aqui do Rio Grande do Sul, a mim me parece perfeitamente possível que, em “visitei a casa da Maria”, se ouça “casa dâ/dã maria”, um á fechado, como acontece no fim das palavras (“pela”, por exemplo).

Porém, diferentemente de Portugal, onde há uma clara distinção entre um á aberto e um á fechado por parte dos falantes (tanto que lá não se erra o uso do acento grave), no Brasil não é algo percebido pelo falante. A propósito, a distinção clara entre os dois e o fenômeno da crase são coisas que me encantam muito no português europeu. É mágico que inconscientemente o falante de Portugal transforme a junção de dois ás fechados num á aberto; é tão mágico que parece até ser algo pensado, planejado; “bom, se na nossa língua a preposição e o artigo definido feminino são iguais (“a” e “a”), vamos criar um recurso oral que deixe claro que se trata de uma contração”. O português quando erra nisso põe “há” ou “á”, ambos acentuados, em vez de “à”.


----------

